# Paslode angle finnish nailer problems



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2007)

I have the angle finnish nailer and have only run a couple cans of gas through it. Now it won't fire. Does anyone have advise on a solution? I charged the battery and put in a new gas cartidge still nothing.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I had the same problem, but with a Porter Cable pneumatic nailer. It requires that I "slam" down the nose with some sort of force to get the safety back enough to fire. May or may not apply to your situation.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have the angle finnish nailer and have only run a couple cans of gas through it. Now it won't fire. Does anyone have advise on a solution? I charged the battery and put in a new gas cartidge still nothing.
> Thanks, Brad


Purchase another cartridge. The one that you inserted could be empty or defective....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Also...confirm that the head attachement is FULLY depressed onto the gas canister.


----------

